# Malapit nang magbukas......



## Inglip

Malapit nang magbukas ang klase ngupit nagbabakasyin oa rin si Nida kine Mila.

What does the start of the sentence mean?

THe klase starts closedly??


----------



## DotterKat

Corrected text: Malapit nang magbukas ang klase nguni't nagbabakasyon pa rin si Nida kina Mila.

_Classes are about to start, but Nida is still on vacation at Mila's (place)._

_Bukas _(open) is used here in the same sense as "open for business", probably in reference to classes having been "closed" during the summer hiatus.


----------



## mataripis

Malapit na ang pasukan subali't nasa bakasyunan pa rin si Nida kina Mila.


----------



## Radical_Ed

Nguni't? = ngunit + at ?
Subali't? = subalit + at ?


Does it have different meaning as oppose to just 'ngunit' and 'subalit'?


----------



## mataripis

same meaning  pero pag alam mong taliwas ang kilos o tugon(response) ng isang tao sa dapat nyang harapin, mas may diin ang paggamit ng Subali't. Para maging neutral ang gamit nito ,gamitin lang  espaniol na salin na "Pero".


----------



## DotterKat

Radical_Ed said:


> Nguni't? = ngunit + at ?
> Subali't? = subalit + at ?
> 
> Does it have different meaning as oppose to just 'ngunit' and 'subalit'?



No. The adversative conjunctions subali, nguni and datapwa (among other conjunctions) are archaic forms of Tagalog that used to be paired with _at._ Over time, as the language evolved, subali / nguni / datapwa + at got contracted to subali't / nguni't / datapwa't. Colloquial written form now usually drops the apostrophe, but if you want to be strict about it (for teaching purposes or whatnot), you can put it in.


----------



## Radical_Ed

Oh! So it's /nguni/ + /at/. Got it! Salamat


----------

